# Upgraded to Sram Rival! But two issues



## xtekian (May 17, 2012)

I've been riding for three or four years and this past week I finally got enough mettle to buy a Sram Rival groupset and upgraded my Caad9 (formerly with Tiagra) by myself  Some parts of the build were easier than expected (installing the bottom bracket), and others I'm still fiddling with (cables and housing).

So two questions:
1) I noticed that there is some play between the cassette and cassette body on my rear wheel. I can hear the cogs rattling when I'm riding. Am I missing something? Is there supposed to be an extra washer or something that I missed? I'm pretty sure I tightened to a good tension.

2) The biggest sticking point has been adjusting the front derailleur. I noticed that my old Tiagra setup had a inline barrel adjuster, but Sram didn't provide one in their cabling kit so I didn't install one. Any suggestions on getting one or is it not necessary?

Still need to install the bar tape but before and after pics are coming soon!


----------



## Bluffplace (Jul 30, 2008)

1) What wheels do you have? I have seen the cogs rattling on Mavic wheels. I've also seen this when the cassette is not on tight enough.

2) I do not have a barrel adjuster. But its not going to hurt if you use one.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

xtekian said:


> I've been riding for three or four years and this past week I finally got enough mettle to buy a Sram Rival groupset and upgraded my Caad9 (formerly with Tiagra) by myself  Some parts of the build were easier than expected (installing the bottom bracket), and others I'm still fiddling with (cables and housing).
> 
> So two questions:
> 1) I noticed that there is some play between the cassette and cassette body on my rear wheel. I can hear the cogs rattling when I'm riding. Am I missing something? Is there supposed to be an extra washer or something that I missed? I'm pretty sure I tightened to a good tension.
> ...


First off, I suggest holding off on installing the bar tape until you get the shifting issues sorted out. It's unlikely, but if the problem ends up being your housing, you'd need to unwrap the tape.

SRAM cassettes are compatible with Shimano, so unless you changed wheelsets/ freehubs, you're probably missing a 1mm washer that goes against the freehub, before the cassette is installed. Some Mavic freehubs require an additional washer, so something to be aware of.

SRAM FD's tend to be a little finicky re: set up, so I suggest installing an inline cable adjuster. But that doesn't negate the need to get FD set up right, it'll just make fine tuning easier.

Re: the cable adjusters, if you still have them, you can reuse the ones from your Tiagra set up. If not, so a search on* inline cable adjusters* and you'll have a wealth of choices. I generally like Jagwire products.


----------



## xtekian (May 17, 2012)

Bluffplace: I'm currently running Ksyrium Equipes

PJ352: The bike runs great now but I suppose it's a good idea to wait on the bar tape until I get the inline adjuster on. The 1mm washer makes a lot of sense, since I noticed that the Tiagra Cassette did have an extra washer against the freehub body.

Thanks to both of you!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

xtekian said:


> Bluffplace: I'm currently running *Ksyrium Equipes*
> 
> PJ352: The bike runs great now but I suppose it's a good idea to wait on the bar tape until I get the inline adjuster on. The 1mm washer makes a lot of sense, since I noticed that the Tiagra Cassette did have an extra washer against the freehub body.
> 
> Thanks to both of you!


In addition to the one supplied with cassettes, you'll need that extra washer for your wheelset. Hopefully, you still have it, but if not poke around on the web and you'll find one - or your LBS might have them.

If you're planning on installing the cable adjuster, I'd wait on the bar wrap. Otherwise, if you're happy with the bike 'as is' go ahead and wrap the bars. It'll be more comfortable.


----------



## trekstud2 (Jun 5, 2012)

The rattling on the cassette is becuase you need an additinal spacer when using mavic wheels. I ran into the same thing when I took my cassette off to clean it and forgot to put the spacer back on the hub body. I would tighted it and 10 miles into a ride it sounded like a baby rattle and my shifting suffered a bit. I took it into my LBS and they told me this happens all the time with Mavic wheel owners. PJ352 is spot on with his comments.


----------



## xtekian (May 17, 2012)

PJ352 -- I actually do have the Mavic washer, I remember taking it off earlier and thinking it was a weirdly shaped washer.

Installed it, readjusted the rear derailleur, now everything is running supper smoothly :thumbsup: thanks a lot! Gonna ride to the LBS this afternoon and buy some bar tape


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Mavic wheels use a spacer on the freehub body. SRAM cassettes do NOT use an additional 1mm spacer. Ignore any comments telling you that you need a 1mm spacer. Only Shimano was stupid enough to make a cassette for their own hubs that was 1mm too short. SRAM doesn't use that spacer. Definitely don't lose the spacer that Mavic includes with their wheels, though - that has to be installed.

Inline barrel adjusters do not come with any group on the planet - they come with a complete bike. Reuse your old ones or buy new ones.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

xtekian said:


> PJ352 -- I actually do have the Mavic washer, I remember taking it off earlier and thinking it was a weirdly shaped washer.
> 
> Installed it, readjusted the rear derailleur, now everything is running supper smoothly :thumbsup: thanks a lot! Gonna ride to the LBS this afternoon and buy some bar tape


Perfect! :thumbsup:


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

PlatyPius said:


> Mavic wheels use a spacer on the freehub body. SRAM cassettes do NOT use an additional 1mm spacer. Ignore any comments telling you that you need a 1mm spacer. Only Shimano was stupid enough to make a cassette for their own hubs that was 1mm too short. SRAM doesn't use that spacer. Definitely don't lose the spacer that Mavic includes with their wheels, though - that has to be installed.
> 
> *Inline barrel adjusters do not come with any group on the planet -* they come with a complete bike. Reuse your old ones or buy new ones.


actually, they haven't up 'til now, but SRAM supplies one w/ the new 2012 Red. not that this has anything to do w/ the OP's issue, but they put one in the box w/ the either the new shifters or maybe it was the front derailleur...can't remember which box it came from. and now back to the local news...


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

xtekian said:


> (formerly with Tiagra)


You can send me your Tiagra set if you like.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

cxwrench said:


> actually, they haven't up 'til now, but SRAM supplies one w/ the new 2012 Red. not that this has anything to do w/ the OP's issue, but they put one in the box w/ the either the new shifters or maybe it was the front derailleur...can't remember which box it came from. and now back to the local news...


Interesting!
I haven't built any new Red bikes yet (zero demand here in Podunk) - I've only played with the parts when the SRAM rep brought them 'round.


----------



## xtekian (May 17, 2012)

Alright, here's the new bike 

First picture is when I first bought it a couple years ago, the second picture was taken earlier today


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

PlatyPius said:


> Interesting!
> I haven't built any new Red bikes yet (zero demand here in Podunk) - I've only played with the parts when the SRAM rep brought them 'round.


it's kinda funny...i'm in Marin County, a pretty affluent area. we do lots of bikes w/ high end stuff, custom wheels, the whole bit. but...no one has wanted the new Red yet. one guy ordering a P1 Madone was interested but Trek didn't have it yet for oem. maybe in another month or so when all of our bikes have it people will get interested!


----------



## nick64 (May 29, 2012)

xtekian said:


> Alright, here's the new bike
> 
> First picture is when I first bought it a couple years ago, the second picture was taken earlier today
> 
> ...


----------



## xtekian (May 17, 2012)

AndrwSwitch said:


> You can send me your Tiagra set if you like.


Actually I'll be building a backup bike with the spare parts, and for the gf to go on rides with


----------



## xtekian (May 17, 2012)

nick64 said:


> That second photo with the Rival group is gorgeous. Too bad the park bench had to get into the picture lol. I saved it in my pictures file for future wallpaper use.


Thanks  Yeah, I had to lean it against something  There's also a little bit of mud beside the bench as the park had flooded slightly the night before. I'm actually upgrading the fork and maybe the wheelset, so when I get around to those I'll take new pictures


----------



## Yukikaze (Oct 24, 2012)

I saw you guys mentioned inline cable adjusters in this thread. My bike comes with a Jagwire one for the front derailleur, but at what time or situation will I need to adjust it?

Thanks


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

As the housings seat in their ferrules and the ferrules seat in the stops on your bike, the housings become effectively shorter. This is what people are referring to when they say cables stretch. (Including me, I don't hold myself to the highest degree of accuracy all the time...) Since the cables need to land your derailleurs in the right places in order for them to work right, cable stretch messes up the function of your drivetrain. That's where barrel adjusters come in - you can use them to increase the cable tension a bit, and get things back to where they're supposed to be.


----------



## Yukikaze (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks for explaining cable adjusters for me AndrwSwitch.

I now know what to do when I have cable stretch.


----------

